# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الأسرة > الديكور >  مجالس عربية روووووعة

## ابو زوبة

*المجالس العربية وتصاميمها تهم الكثير مننا ،،
قررت اليوم اجيب لكم صور لمجالس عربية غير شكل،*

*










































*

*الطراز العربى شئ جميل*

----------


## صافيولا

بصراحه روعه ودي معروفه عندنا في محافظتي

لان مافيش بيت بيخلو منها

وكلها اشكال جميله وروعه فعلا



تسلم الايادي ابو زوبه

----------


## كراكيب

مجلس تفكرك بأصالة الماضي و عراقة المستقبل الجميل *فيها رومانسية و رقة وذوووووووووووووووووووووووق شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااا على الاحساس العالي

----------


## كاميليا

*فعلا روعه
كروعتك فى طرح المواضيع
لك منى اجمل تحيه*

----------


## ابو زوبة

> بصراحه روعه ودي معروفه عندنا في محافظتي
> 
> لان مافيش بيت بيخلو منها
> 
> وكلها اشكال جميله وروعه فعلا
> 
> 
> 
> تسلم الايادي ابو زوبه


*اشكرك على مرورك الجميل*  :f2:  



> مجلس تفكرك بأصالة الماضي و عراقة المستقبل الجميل *فيها رومانسية و رقة وذوووووووووووووووووووووووق شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااا على الاحساس العالي


* اشكرك على كلاماتك الجميل ومرورك المتميز* 


> *فعلا روعه*
> *كروعتك فى طرح المواضيع*
> *لك منى اجمل تحيه*


*اشكرك على ذوقق وشكرا لكى*

----------

